# 1995 240sx dies with throttle



## ccates21 (Jun 20, 2007)

Not much of a mechanic, but i can find my way around the engine a little, so here goes. I'm getting the car started, it idles a little low, but ok. whenever i give it gas, in neutral or park or even putting it in gear it immediately dies. i'm about to buy a new maf sensor and replace it, but was looking for anyone with any better ideas. i got 5 codes from it (12, 13, 34, 41, 125), but it seems like the maf is most likely, followed by the knock sensor. possibility of the air regulator, vacuum leak or a fuel pump having a problem? the only reason i was kinda ruling them out is because it continues to idle if i dont hit the accelerator. any help would be greatly appreciated.

chad


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you're on the right track about the MAF. Check the harness connector.

Some of the ECU codes may have been set quite some time ago. Do an ECU code reset and see if any codes come back.


----------



## ccates21 (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for your reply! i was actually planning on doing that tomorrow night when i had some time. I got it to rev tonight without dying. but at a steady half-pedal it was up and down on the rpms, with some sputter. too bad the tach is flaked out. 

can you think of any of the other sensors that might have anything to do with this? throttle position sensor or knock sensor? i metered the MAF tonight, and according to the autozone online guide it narrowly falls within specs. (that doesnt hold a lot of water with me, considering its one measurement, at the connector) i might spray some carb cleaner in there to see what that does too.

bottom line though, youre right about having to reset the ecu and get some accurate stuff. i also just realized that i have to get some fuel stabilizer in there--- its been sitting like this since december! (fiancee's spare car) ... come to think about it, i might do the plugs and wires and whatnot while im in there. any help is much appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ccates21 said:


> i might spray some carb cleaner in there to see what that does too.


Try avoiding solvents that leave residues: like the aromatics [toluene, xylene] Use electrical parts cleaner or Windex and a Q-tip to gently scrub the wires clean. Acetone, methelyene chloride or chloroform will also work well. (NOTE: It has been said that carburetor cleaner is too harsh to use).
Note: The Q-tip method is recommended when the sensor wires are really dirty and simply spraying cleaner on them will not clean them. Be very careful when using a Q-tip! 
Use a Q-tip and gently scrub the wires. If the MAF wires are not really dirty you shouldn't need to use a Q-tip. BE GENTLE when scrubbing on the bobbins. Just spray the wires and let dry. If there is still gunk on them - use a q-tip to clean them. If you break a wire you are screwed. Do Not scrape with anything. The wires wound around the bobbin are extremely fine.


----------



## ccates21 (Jun 20, 2007)

well reset the ecu and got 55's. it idling really low and revving intermittently when i give it gas. usually it struggles through when i feather the gas and i'm getting some pops from the air intake, but dies on some rev attempts. after humping it around the block, it gave me a 113, which is an "a/t 1st sensor" code. it never seemed like it shifted, though. also, i skipped cleaning the maf just because it was within spec, and after the reset, the code hasnt come back unless i unplugged the sensor. 

did the a/t diagnostics, and the o/d light flashed a one, i think. its only supposed to have codes 1-10, but it gave me a long first blink, then 10 more blips before it started over. im guessing thats a one.

reset all the codes and have 55's again. changed the plugs, wires, rotor and cap for good measure. added some injector cleaner too. could this be a timing issue? or still maybe a knock sensor? and just to make sure the plug wires were originally routed correctly, the plugs are 1 at the front of the car and 4 near the firewall, right? i wouldn't think it would start the other way around. 

thanks again, im so damn confused.

**** update**** just humped it around the block again with a much, much more steady lurching-- never really getting over 5 mph. died a few times too. checked the ecu when i was done and had two codes. the 113 code again, along with a new 34 (knock sensor). hmmmm...


----------

